# Stupid Dangerous Skidder Drivers!!!



## 056 kid (Aug 11, 2008)

So i am fixing to limb a drag of yellow pine today, I am hollering and revving my saw to help this dumbass get the hint. Well he didnt, he kept driving sending a dogwood straight to my back launching me about 6 feet. My left hand in particular my left thumb caught some part of the chain upon landing and all-most completely severed the nail!!
I have never been so hot in the woods before!!!
This is a prime example of carelessness and stupidity and how it can really get people hurt!
What if that little dogwood got me UNDER the drag?! 


At the end of the day i confronted our skidder driver to tell him how stupid he was, he was not taking me seriously!! I then proceeded to push him several yards back to insure him that i was very serious , then he actually wanted to cop an attitude back!! Thats when i started to loose it, i smacked him in his face, he picked up a piece of poplar, i jerked it out of his hands. He is now threatening me verbally!, thats when i put him in an arm triangle and quietly told him to ''Get smart or be ready. As he began to panic from lack of oxygen in his dome, i let him go just for him to try and get me but only succeeding in ripping my shirt!

Next time im just gonna use my two fives..



I am by NO means a mean spirited person but when things go that far, i had to do something!!


----------



## glenn31792 (Aug 11, 2008)

I wouldn't have waited for the end of the day.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 11, 2008)

I wanted to finish my loads without running the risk of him quitting.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 11, 2008)

i hate bad coworkers. i am dealing with one now. hopefully this mutt learned from his mistake and will operate a little better for ya. 

good luck


----------



## woodfarmer (Aug 11, 2008)

helloooo, your standing near a skidder, revving your saw and yelling over the noise of the skidder and you blame him, on paper you look like the dumb-ss, of course i wasn't there...someone has to be devils advocate:jawdrop:


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 11, 2008)

Ya i know it can be perceived that way.
But he knew i was there, he cant even find the timber unless you lead him to it. and the rule is that when the saw cuts on, the skidder stops. When the saw cuts off and visual contact is made the skidder goes.
This guy just has a lack of respect and NO pride for the job!!
We put a brand new 7 thousand dollar cummins in the 450 grapple which started ticking and has developed a massive amount of blow-by! He has only put like 400 houres on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When i get him to actually stop so i can lop a top he will creep while i am sawing,D.A.N.G.E.R.O.U.S.E!
My boss dosent want to fire him caus he will just go draw unemployment which comes out pf pocket.

He refuses to touch a saw, He will not pull cable, And when he gets stuck he jumps off and just sits there wanting me or my falling partner to handle his mess.



The only reason that he was hired is cause him and my bosses son in law(loader operator) used i say used to be good friends.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 11, 2008)

After discovering his true colors they are nolonger buddies.





The kid is SOOOOO spoiled


----------



## glenn31792 (Aug 11, 2008)

By waiting longer it lessened the seriousness of the incident viewed from
his perspective -


----------



## Gologit (Aug 11, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Ya i know it can be perceived that way.
> But he knew i was there, he cant even find the timber unless you lead him to it. and the rule is that when the saw cuts on, the skidder stops. When the saw cuts off and visual contact is made the skidder goes.
> This guy just has a lack of respect and NO pride for the job!!
> We put a brand new 7 thousand dollar cummins in the 450 grapple which started ticking and has developed a massive amount of blow-by! He has only put like 400 houres on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



If he can't do his own job and he won't help other people with theirs I think it's time to tie the can to him.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Aug 11, 2008)

how old is this guy? im 17 and i know that you never approach a cutter unless they give you visual or verbal OK. its just common sense. I think this guy needs to find a new career before someone does actually get seriously injured or killed. I dont care who looked like and idiot if this guy cant be safe in the woods he shouldent be there....PERIOD.


----------



## Bushler (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not sure I got this right. Was the skidder dragging a turn and you wanted him to stop so you could limb it, and he didn't stop?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Aug 11, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Ya i know it can be perceived that way.
> But he knew i was there, he cant even find the timber unless you lead him to it. and the rule is that when the saw cuts on, the skidder stops. When the saw cuts off and visual contact is made the skidder goes.
> This guy just has a lack of respect and NO pride for the job!!
> We put a brand new 7 thousand dollar cummins in the 450 grapple which started ticking and has developed a massive amount of blow-by! He has only put like 400 houres on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



No one fired for cause can draw unemployment.
Get rid of him..... sounds like he's not pulling his weight.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 12, 2008)

*Logging is a team sport, period.*There is plenty of time for a jackass to screw around and cost the outifit money, but never enough to take back a serious accident that was in vein. You should have punched him, a slap is kind of wierd in my book.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Aug 12, 2008)

That's no joke Kid,

I think you're well justified. You could have easily been killed. Just look in the fatalities and you'll see one I posted a few month ago where a guy in his 60s (been in the woods his whole life) got run over and killed by a skidder "moving out of the way of a dozer". Only takes one second and it's lights out. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Bushler (Aug 12, 2008)

If the skidder was moving a turn and you stepped in front of the turn and got hurt I'd say that was your own fault.

Ships and rocks have the right of way.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 12, 2008)

the skidder operator i work with is a bit nuts... not dangerous... yet
and he's always lettin' the newbies know about him and his right away

now the mexicans that _no habla ingles_... well, they're dangerous

so i just watch my own ass


----------



## PB (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay, I wasn't there but don't you think that you should have just gotten out of his way if he wasn't paying attention. This is common sense for all equipment operation. Watch your own ass and don't assume that someone else is. Unknowingly being in the line of fire is one thing, but seeing it coming and doing nothing about it is pure stupidity whether or not the guy was in the wrong. 

I have spent many hours behind a diesel engine and you can't hear ####, especially a revving saw.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 12, 2008)

I had just fallen these trees and had been planted in the same spot the whole time(not in the way). He knew EXACTLY where i was, and for SURE i watch my own ass or i would all ready be encased in the wood that i cut. This kid is less than a year younger than me and was 21 in june. I have been in the back cut watching him come across towards the lay of my tree, looking right at me he manages to get under the tree as it is going over!! I asked him what the #### he was doing and he replied ''I didnt know what you where doing.'' HELLO, face pointing towards him, me back cutting, EYE CONTACT but him steadily closing yardage as if he wanted the tie log on top of the machine!
As for canning him, i aint the boss so i have not the authority to do that.


He was realll nice and careful today though. It will last a few days and then back to the same crap

Cummins came to investigate the damage to the new motor today.
She is completely eat-up with dust. 22 inches of blow-by on the meter   .
Last time he cleaned the filter he did not replace the wing nuts that hold the two filters tightly in place, he just put the lid on and applied a wing nut there!
This #### is insane


----------



## slowp (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, now you know to watch out when he's around. I was out while the rigging crew was pulling over trees. They didn't have a wedge and wanted the trees to go against the lean. I looked at the guy I was standing by and said, "I dibs the stump!" We were both within easy diving distance of a large, old growth stump. The trees went as planned. I have to be around so many different people, and I don't usually have a chance to decide who is safe and who is not, so I keep alert. 

And, when guys are leaning on my pickup, _exchanging information_, I let them know I'm going to leave them so please no leaning.  My rant for today would be _Exchanging Information _is Really Gossip.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hey, 056 Kid*

Another thought. If your boss won't fire the skidder operator, even though the guy's a time bomb, maybe it's time you looked for another job. Better to get away under your own power than to get packed out.

Most side rods, and owners too, won't keep a guy they know will just eventually cost them a bundle. If your boss is keeping this guy just because of a thing like not wanting to pay the unemployment and totally ignoring the potential for serious injury he needs to re-examine his thinking.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 12, 2008)

slowp said:


> And, when guys are leaning on my pickup, _exchanging information_, I let them know I'm going to leave them so please no leaning.  My rant for today would be _Exchanging Information _is Really Gossip.



Nope...guys don't gossip. They discuss, they debate, they consider the merits of different pieces of informatiom, they expound, they carefully examine each nuance in the assembled knowledge available, and when they've finished with all that they seek out new topics. But gossip? No. Never. Guys don't do that.

And...if they're leaning against your pickup while they're exchanging information it's because, out of all the pickups avilable to lean on, yours will probably be parked in one spot the longest. Guys can sense these things. It's probably the cleanest, too.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 12, 2008)

I am goning to be outa here in 4 or 5 weeks,(i hope!!!)so...
Even though i started to consider getting with the local big shot who runs a better buisness. Timber falling here is just not the same as it is out there, not even close.
Like i have said, I should have never returned east


----------



## slowp (Aug 13, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Nope...guys don't gossip. They discuss, they debate, they consider the merits of different pieces of informatiom, they expound, they carefully examine each nuance in the assembled knowledge available, and when they've finished with all that they seek out new topics. But gossip? No. Never. Guys don't do that.
> 
> And...if they're leaning against your pickup while they're exchanging information it's because, out of all the pickups avilable to lean on, yours will probably be parked in one spot the longest. Guys can sense these things. It's probably the cleanest, too.



Hah! These guys were all gyppo owner/operators. Their pickups were brand new shiny Dodges, but were jacked up higher than mine. Did I say we are not allowed to use soap? So my pickup is dusty, with bar oil on the tailgate, but a bit lower. The youngest guy and I looked at each other finally. He said he'd leave first and leave the one guy who was riding with him behind. He said they were "GOSSIPING more the women in a beauty parlor." Notice the G word. Gossip, gossip, gossip. He started to take off and the other two got the hint. But we had to make yet one more stop. The young guy and I did the work, the other two, who weren't that much older than the young guy, stayed on the road holding the pickups down, and continued to GOSSIP. It was not yet windy from natural forces. Due to GOSSIP, it took at least twice as long to do a bit of work, thereby making me paint less trees later on, and I had to quickly chew out a LOG TRUCK driver, who "forgot" to put on the ticket and didn't understand the staple, staple, staple, staple, fold over and staple, written instructions on said ticket. Now back to dangerous co-workers. 

I agree with looking for another job if it is that bad.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 13, 2008)

My thumb just got its bi-daily dosage of iodine.. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :taped: it is definently the good stuff!!!!!!!


It has been producing some rather smelly puss but i dont think that it is infected, just alot of saw dust and sweat.


----------



## PB (Aug 13, 2008)

056 kid said:


> My thumb just got its bi-daily dosage of iodine.. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :taped: it is definently the good stuff!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It has been producing some rather smelly puss but i dont think that it is infected, just alot of saw dust and sweat.



Smelly puss = infection. Cuts don't smell, bacteria producing gas do.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 13, 2008)

slowp said:


> Hah! These guys were all gyppo owner/operators. Their pickups were brand new shiny Dodges, but were jacked up higher than mine. Did I say we are not allowed to use soap? So my pickup is dusty, with bar oil on the tailgate, but a bit lower. The youngest guy and I looked at each other finally. He said he'd leave first and leave the one guy who was riding with him behind. He said they were "GOSSIPING more the women in a beauty parlor." Notice the G word. Gossip, gossip, gossip. He started to take off and the other two got the hint. But we had to make yet one more stop. The young guy and I did the work, the other two, who weren't that much older than the young guy, stayed on the road holding the pickups down, and continued to GOSSIP. It was not yet windy from natural forces. Due to GOSSIP, it took at least twice as long to do a bit of work, thereby making me paint less trees later on, and I had to quickly chew out a LOG TRUCK driver, who "forgot" to put on the ticket and didn't understand the staple, staple, staple, staple, fold over and staple, written instructions on said ticket. Now back to dangerous co-workers.
> 
> I agree with looking for another job if it is that bad.



Nice try but I still say men don't gossip. Using logic and common sense and specific examples won't change my mind.


----------



## PB (Aug 13, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Nice try but I still say men don't gossip. Using logic and common sense and specific examples won't change my mind.



Mine either.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 13, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Mine either.



Same here. DOG PILE!!!


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Same here. DOG PILE!!!



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I can't stand listening to all the GOSSIP while you guys pile on!  By the way, I learned by listening that I better go check the water level in a fire wagon. It is being used for showering by the camping part of the crew. For those of you unfamiliar, fire wagon/truck water is usually quite rusty and smelly. The showerers are providing some naked entertainment along our busy road too. :jawdrop:


----------



## Zackman1801 (Aug 14, 2008)

You mean the tourist dont want to see some sexy local pieces of man meat? oh they really are no fun.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 14, 2008)

slowp said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I can't stand listening to all the GOSSIP while you guys pile on!  By the way, I learned by listening that I better go check the water level in a fire wagon. It is being used for showering by the camping part of the crew. For those of you unfamiliar, fire wagon/truck water is usually quite rusty and smelly. The showerers are providing some naked entertainment along our busy road too. :jawdrop:



Hey I drove a contract water tender! I kept it clean for drinking water which along with constuction was its primary duty. Even after drafting it was pretty clean. A gallon of bleach goes a long way. But I know what you mean about old rusty tank water. The smell lingers for days.

The best picture I ever took was on a fire in (I think) 1987 while driving that tender. 36 hours straight on initial attack. We lost a couple dozen nice homes on that one.


----------



## MALogger (Aug 17, 2008)

This thread reminds me why I work by myself. I have had people who say they can run a skidder or do this or that come to work and within minutes you quickly realize they can't. 

Craig


----------



## Gologit (Aug 17, 2008)

MALogger said:


> This thread reminds me why I work by myself. I have had people who say they can run a skidder or do this or that come to work and within minutes you quickly realize they can't.
> 
> Craig



Yup. But every once in awhile you run across a guy, or gal, who lets their work speak for them. They just get out there and get the job done and all you can hope for is that you can keep them around for awhile. Kind of renews your faith. I wish it happened more often.


----------



## MALogger (Aug 19, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Yup. But every once in awhile you run across a guy, or gal, who lets their work speak for them. They just get out there and get the job done and all you can hope for is that you can keep them around for awhile. Kind of renews your faith. I wish it happened more often.



If you know of any like that in Eastern MA. send them my way.


----------



## logcutter429 (Aug 19, 2008)

I like working with skid hands that, when they come back from a turn, they try to make eye contact, they look for me i look for them, works good.


----------



## logcutter429 (Aug 19, 2008)

All else fails, bombs away.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 19, 2008)

MALogger said:


> If you know of any like that in Eastern MA. send them my way.



Nope. Every one of those I find I keep for myself. They're few and far between.


----------



## PB (Aug 19, 2008)

MALogger said:


> If you know of any like that in Eastern MA. send them my way.



I'm not that far away if you need help. 




Oh wait, you said quality help. Nevermind.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 19, 2008)

*unemployment is easy to beat.*



056 kid said:


> ...
> 
> My boss dosent want to fire him caus he will just go draw unemployment which comes out pf pocket.
> 
> He refuses to touch a saw, He will not pull cable, And when he gets stuck he jumps off and just sits there wanting me or my falling partner to handle his mess.



Document a problem: issue a written notice of the employer's rules that are being broken. Include a list of penalties for failure to comply.

Break a rule: enforce the written notice. If that allows for firing for a single event, they will not get unemployment. Make sure that the rule is clearly understood, unambiguous, and provably broken.

Then be sure to apply those same rules to everyone on the crew.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 20, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Ya i know it can be perceived that way.
> But he knew i was there, he cant even find the timber unless you lead him to it. and the rule is that when the saw cuts on, the skidder stops. When the saw cuts off and visual contact is made the skidder goes.
> This guy just has a lack of respect and NO pride for the job!!
> We put a brand new 7 thousand dollar cummins in the 450 grapple which started ticking and has developed a massive amount of blow-by! He has only put like 400 houres on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 20, 2008)

The only reason that i didnt introduce him to my 2 fives is that i am scared that he will press charges,(i have enough troubles as it is!!). But as far as him getting fired, i dont even give a #### now, im outa here in a couple of weeks!


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, the little punk is still hangin around an has since been cold caulked by my bosses 62 year old brother(unfortunately i wasent there to watch),
He is starting to learn what it is to be a man about what you do though.
his attitude is coming around to "lets just try" and "Dont worry, i'l do it"
I think if he keeps it up i will call him my apprentice.



He even showed interest in the tricky falling of some rotten hazard trees!!






This is a WORLD of difference from the kid that refused to pick up a power saw a fue months ago!!


----------

